# What is the most random phrase you've ever heard?



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 9, 2006)

Perhaps it's a malapropism (sp?), perhaps Dubya said it. Who knows! It just sounds funny. 


For me it has to be when biking one guy got stiff legs after a long ride, so he said. "Man my legs are as stiff as dicky doos"


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

My favorite one that I like to use on my senile old folks, "that information is 'bout useful as a bottle of cold dehydrated water in the desert.


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I could have played the Palomino Club, but I said f*** it.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

I was a nanny for a wonderful family for a year after college. They had three beautiful children, and one day the 6 year old boy and the 4 year old girl were playfully roughhousing together. Things got more rambunctious, they started flinging each other into the sofa cushions, and I was about to intervene when the 4 year old girl suddenly whirled around, pointed at her brother, and hollered accusingly, "HEY! You stole my _biscuit_!" 

I still haven't the faintest idea what she was talking about, but it was funny as hell.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

"Trying to ask for anything around this office is like tickling a tiger in the butt with a feather."


----------



## wavetank (Jan 9, 2006)

"I am fat, drunk, I have a full head of hair, and it's all the same color. Do I _LOOK_ stressed out to you?" 

(I said this yesterday)


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 9, 2006)

Examine either line of my sig. This is one of my specialties (though recently Chippy has eclipsed me :doh.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 9, 2006)

"I was famous once"


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 9, 2006)

My dad: "You put bleach in the bean soup?!?!?!?!" 

Mom had made bean soup for a meal...she had put some kind of green spice/herb/garnish in it...Dad was in the dining room, mom was in the livingroom watching TV...a commercial for Oxydol with green bleach crystals was on. I walked in the house just after dad had asked mom what the green things were (in his soup)...and she responded bleach crystals (thinking he was asking about the commercial).

I'll have to start keeping track of some of the ones my wife comes up with...she's infamous for starting conversations in the middle and getting frustrated when no one has a clue what she's talking about.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jan 9, 2006)

My best friends wife told him the other day that him talking is like a flapper on a ducks ass. No clue what she was talking about but okay


----------



## Zoom (Jan 9, 2006)

"Who's got change for eight cent?"


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2006)

One day in the classroom, two teenage boys were having one of their many arguments. Then one of them yelled at the other, "Put a cork in it, Peanut!" 

I should have actually redirected this, but I was laughing too hard. They had known each other for years, been in and out of residential centers, foster homes, and jail/detention together in many different towns. I think my laughing is what kept the other one from escalating it to a worse situation.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 9, 2006)

She think she can cut a duck tail haircut, but she DON'T!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

"Bring me Warren and Ajax to bring back his body!"


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jan 10, 2006)

Not always so.

Shunryu Suzuki.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 10, 2006)

"Things are more like they are now than they've ever been."--Richard Nixon.:doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 10, 2006)

"You can't just let nature run wild."

-- Wally Hickel, former governor of Alaska 

Yeah, I'm so proud of my local politicos.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 10, 2006)

"We're gonna go after Osama Bin Laden and smoke him out!"

-- George Bush, back before pro athlete's use of steroids became a bigger threat to the USA than al-Qaeda.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> "You can't just let nature run wild."
> 
> -- Wally Hickel, former governor of Alaska



Priceless.


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2006)

There are no knowns. There are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say there are things that we now know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we do not know we don't know. - Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## Jane (Jan 11, 2006)

"I wouldn't even be cute without you guys." 
-- Jessica Simpson, accepting a People's Choice Award


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 11, 2006)

One that I enjoy using. 

" I feel for you but I just can't reach."


----------



## mejix (Jan 11, 2006)

"my nipples explode with delight"


----------



## fatlane (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't stand fast-paced food.


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 12, 2006)

"If it weren't for my horse, I'd have never spent that year in college." Man do I love Lewis Black. That and a friend's quote: "Hey! the birth of jesus is the death of the juice." Say that out loud, but carefully, and NOT in public.

The birth of the littleghost is the death of all rationality,
--Littleghost


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 12, 2006)

Queen kicks @$$!!! 

FLASH! ......king of the impossible!!

Digs them fatbottomed girls,
--Littleghost


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 13, 2006)

ok...I didnt really have one until this evening when I was playing euchre against my dad and he said this....

"We are hotter than a popcorn fart."

This coming from a man everyone calls Humper...so anything can come out of his mouth.

Stacey


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's one from Bush:

"Rarely is the question asked, 'Is our children learning?'"


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

You think that guy has enough stickers on his car?

said by me ((the girl with about 20 bumperstickers) about a guy who has tons of fancy military stickers on his truck.... being totally strait about the comment.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 14, 2006)

What's the frequency, Kenneth?


----------



## MickeyB (Jan 15, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's one from Bush:
> 
> "Rarely is the question asked, 'Is our children learning?'"




Nice to see that your typical ranting gets no chance of reprisal as I got deleted.

It only took you two days to run to the principal's office.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Yo-yo-ma!!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 15, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> ok...I didnt really have one until this evening when I was playing euchre against my dad and he said this....
> 
> "We are hotter than a popcorn fart."
> 
> ...


My mother always said things were "Dryer than a popcorn fart."


----------



## fatlane (Jan 15, 2006)

Dan Rather's election night commentaries... classic...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 16, 2006)

What the hell is fast-paced food? 

Is it something you eat and goes right thru you? 

Is it something that is ment to eat fast?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

"How ..Yooooouuu.. Dooooin'!?!?" *spoken with some sort of accent*


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

When I was in highschool, my best friend who was a guy came over for dinner. It was the first time he had spent any time with my family. I come from a family of 6 and there used to be a couple of hired men dining with us as well. Well when Martin (my best friend), tried to join in the conversation that the men at the table were talking about, he said, ".....well my uncle has a lot of condoms and he paid almost 400,000 dollars for one of them". Everyone stopped eating and the room fell silent. I started to giggle and said, "Martin I think you must have meant to say condominiums instead of condoms??!!". He was horrified but we all laughed and needless to say there were a few jokes at the table about the high cost of condoms....and my dad saying he would buy Martin some if he couldnt afford any 

*shrugs*

Tarella


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

Now thats funny, right there.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 16, 2006)

Being from a farm background, I got a good chuckle out of this one, Tara.

It also reminded me of my ex-husband's brother. They were living together right before we got married and the ex and I were retiring into the bedroom when he yelled at us, "I sure hope you two use contraphylactics!!" He was serious. 




Tarella said:


> When I was in highschool, my best friend who was a guy came over for dinner. It was the first time he had spent any time with my family. I come from a family of 6 and there used to be a couple of hired men dining with us as well. Well when Martin (my best friend), tried to join in the conversation that the men at the table were talking about, he said, ".....well my uncle has a lot of condoms and he paid almost 400,000 dollars for one of them". Everyone stopped eating and the room fell silent. I started to giggle and said, "Martin I think you must have meant to say condominiums instead of condoms??!!". He was horrified but we all laughed and needless to say there were a few jokes at the table about the high cost of condoms....and my dad saying he would buy Martin some if he couldnt afford any
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> Tarella


----------



## Tarella (Jan 16, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Being from a farm background, I got a good chuckle out of this one, Tara.
> 
> It also reminded me of my ex-husband's brother. They were living together right before we got married and the ex and I were retiring into the bedroom when he yelled at us, "I sure hope you two use contraphylactics!!" He was serious.


LOL Too funny*S*


----------

